# [script] QoS: aller un peu plus loin que HTB (suspendu)

## El_Goretto

Salut les Gentooistes.

Il s'agit en quelque sort d'un thread "de travail", puisque je vais refaire mon script de QoS, actuellement une compilation de ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le sujet (google sur: traffic shaping, bandwith management, Bandwidth limiting, Quality Of Service, etc).

Le pourquoi

Ce qui m'embête franchement, c'est qu'actuellement tout le monde parle de HTB, et uniquement de lui, y compris les howtos Gentoo. Alors c'est bien, il fonctionne pas trop mal, mais dans les limites de ce qu'il est sensé faire: répartir la bande passante. Il travaille en terme de flux, pas de paquets.

Du coup, cela ne convient pas du tout à mon utilisation à la maison, puisque j'ai aussi besoin de gérer du traffic intéractif, haute priorité, nécessitant un ping le plus bas possible. Du SSH et du jeu, oui, voilà  :Smile:  En effet, en pratique, si un fulx basse priorité emprunte de la bande passante jusqu'au maximum de la ligne, tout ping pourtant placé en haute priorité pour HTB sera lamentablement retardé.

On pourrait dire que c'est ma QoS qui ne marche pas, mais mes flux sont bien triés, et certains reconnaissent qu'il y a toujours une latence induite, car HTB n'a pas été prévu pour les services intéractifs.

Le comment

Et bien tout bêtement, on va utiliser HTB et... une discipline des plus bêtes qui soit, PRIO. Lui, il ne s'occupe des files basse prio que si celles d'en haut sont vides... Ouaaaiiis, ya moyen de moyenner.  :Smile: 

J'ai trouvé un exemple d'un gars qui a fait la même démarche, mais pour prioriser à fond son flux VoIP.

Au final, je vais plutôt faire le contraire: le téléchargement et les flux non triés/marqués iront dans une file toute pourrite.

Les Docs

La manpage pour PRIO

Un petit speech sur son fonctionnement

Le résultat

Arf, quel teasing...

Bon, ben je bosse dessus, et je vous poste çà dès que c'est prêt  :Wink: 

--

edit:

Problème, même avec seulement 2 files PRIO (1 haute et 1 basse prio), le ping de la file haute prio est quand même dans les choux quand la file 2 pousse à fond... Purée, ya un truc qui cloche, et pourtant les paquets sont bien marqués et passent bien dans ces files... Ggrrrr....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Suite du debugging du script/probleme de QoS ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691811.html

----------

